# OZ Matrix Elite 15: HT Appropriate?



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

I bought two OZ Matrix Elite 15's and I'll only be using one in the car. What are your thought on using one as a home theatre sub? Any box recommendations?

The specs are:
fs : 26hz
qes : .659
qms : 6.5
vas : 163 L
re : 1.6
xmax : 25mm
rms : 700


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

In a proper box I dont see why not, would need to model it up in WinIsd to see about enclosure size and tuning.


----------

